# Can USB Drives Die and Can the Data be Restored?!?!?



## FredL

I’ve got a USB drive that’s been working fine for the last year or two.  Then, all of a sudden, it won’t load onto my PC.  It makes that sound they make when you load them, then a split second later it makes that sound when you withdraw them, even though I haven’t touched it.  I’ve tried it on my home computer and on my work computer, and on multiple USB ports on both computers, all with the same negative results.

Has this ever happened to anyone else?  NO, I did not back up the data on the drive.  L

Thanks for any solutions or suggestions.  Maybe I’ll have to take it to a computer repair shop to restore the data to a different USB drive?

FredL


----------



## johnb35

Its possible the case or the data cord is bad.  Can you take the drive out of the case and hook it up as a regular hard drive?


----------



## wolfeking

if it is a HDD, try to remove it from the case like john suggested. Get a SATA to USB plug and try it. 
If it will not come out, get a new cable (most are standard micro USB to USB, can get a cable to test at walmart or most any dollar store). try that, it will tell you if your cable is bad.


----------



## turbodiesel

that happend to mine 

you can recover data from it 
there is plenty of programs out there to do it


----------



## voyagerfan99

ryan.white said:


> that happend to mine
> 
> you can recover data from it
> there is plenty of programs out there to do it



You're being presumptuous. Don't get his hopes up because it's 50/50 that he can even access the drive.


----------

